# How to make a custom ISO



## Anto (Feb 13, 2015)

Good morning to all!!

(first of all sorry for my bad English)

I'm a newbie, last week I switch from Linux to FreeBSD and I want software like remastersys for rebuild of my system, does this exist?

Alternatively where I can read an easy tutorial?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi!

Look at release(7), mfsBSD or NanoBSD. Maybe one of these will help you.

Why do you want to make a custom ISO? What's your goal?


----------



## Anto (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you tobik! For this moment I' want to create a simple ISO with complete desktop environment and soute (mod - suite?) office.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 14, 2015)

In that case maybe take a look at GhostBSD. IIRC they create live CDs just like e.g. Ubuntu with a working desktop environment, browser, etc.

Maybe you can figure out how they do it. Then you don't have to start completely from scratch.


----------

